# Upgrading ppp from 7.1 prerelease to 7.1 rel



## kisscool-fr (May 28, 2010)

Hi

I don't know exactly where to put this. I'm sorry if it's in the wrong place. 

I had a server runing 7.1 prerelease acting as a gateway with poptop for the vpn. 
The version of ppp is a bit buggy in this version. 
I tried 7.1 release p0 and p11 and the version of ppp seems ok. 

Can i just copy the ppp sources from the 7.1p0 or 7.1p11 to the 7.1prerel and rebuild the ppp binary ? 

Or should i sync all the sources and build world, kernel , etc ... ?


Thx for your replys.


----------



## SirDice (May 28, 2010)

You should upgrade the entire system to 7.1. There are a quite few security issues if you don't.

Most notably: http://security.freebsd.org/advisories/FreeBSD-SA-09:15.ssl.asc and http://security.freebsd.org/advisories/FreeBSD-SA-09:08.openssl.asc

I'd also advise you to consider updating to 7.3. 7.1 will become EoL in January of next year.


----------



## kisscool-fr (May 28, 2010)

I agree. Upgrading the whole system is the best solution. I will do it surely this summer. 

In the meantime, is there a way to just upgrade the ppp part (to allow some clients to connect to the vpn) ?


----------



## kisscool-fr (Jun 1, 2010)

I scp'ed sources from 7.1 rel and rebuild the ppp binary. 
The bug is still here so i think my problem is not directly related to ppp. 

I diff'ed sources from 7.1 prerel and 7.1 rel p0 and p11 and there is no difference.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 1, 2010)

It may work, it may not. Whatever the case you're pretty much on your own and you could end up with something that doesn't work at all.

Also note that a -RELEASE will only contain security patches. Not improved stability or functionality.


----------



## kisscool-fr (Jun 1, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Also note that a -RELEASE will only contain security patches. Not improved stability or functionality.



Yep I know

But trying a 7.1 release in a spare comp, the vpn worked great. I thought that upgrading the ppp binary would fix the bug. It must be another part of the system that is faulty. 

I will upgrade this summer to 7.3 or 7 stable and see if it's ok. 

Thanks


----------

